# New and Free "How to Smoke Meat" eBook



## TulsaJeff (May 10, 2007)

"How to Smoke Meat" is my newest eBook and for now it is absolutely free of charge.

I have tried to take something that seems complicated and make it easy.. 

Feel free to send me your critiques, errors in spelling or grammar, errors in data, etc. as you see fit.

This is a result of getting so much email on the extreme basics of smoking.

I DON'T want any emails telling me you already knew all of this.. and therefore it sucks.

I get emails now and then like that on the Smoking Basics eCourse and I always have to ask.. what did you expect other than "Basic"?

Just started writing and it turned out to be about 15 pages when I finished... should make a nice read for the absolute newbie.

Let me know what you think, please.

http://www.smoking-meat.com/how-to-smoke-meat.pdf


----------

